# New breeders loft questions



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello from Southwest Oklahoma
I am building a new breeders loft and would like some input, if you would please.
I have started the floor 8 feet X 15 feet. This size is due to the available lumber that I acquired from a work site. No I did not steal it. My design idea is from the starter loft I found from this site. http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm Have started to adjust it to my liking.
I have installed expanded metal for the floor.
The loft location has some trees just south of the loft giving it some broken shade.
I have not installed the walls as of yet. 
I thought I would give you pigeon fanciers a chance to make any comments. 
Questions:
1.	Should the loft be in full sun or is broken okay (this is the south and it gets very hot)
2.	I would like to have several different areas in the loft for different birds. (racers, white, and capuchins) 
3.	I will definitely have aviaries in the front. (as seen in the starter loft pictures) Should I have more aviaries on the side or back of loft?

Any and all comments are welcome. I am new at this and need as much as I can get.
Thanks for your input in advance.
I will post pictures as I go.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think if you are building the redrose starter loft you have a great start....now the trees, you will want them to beable to see the landing board which I believe is part of the aviairy....I would want that area clear of trees, just so they can't be ambused my birds of prey and beable to land quickly. they don't mind the sun even in the summer, but sometimes you have to due with what you have and if they trees are there you may not beable to do anything about that.....pics of your location of the loft might help with more opinions......sounds exciting!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eyespyer said:


> Hello from Southwest Oklahoma
> I am building a new breeders loft and would like some input, if you would please.
> I have started the floor 8 feet X 15 feet. This size is due to the available lumber that I acquired from a work site. No I did not steal it. My design idea is from the starter loft I found from this site. http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm Have started to adjust it to my liking.
> I have installed expanded metal for the floor.
> ...


1. IMO, the shade AND sun is the best way to go. Our lofts are completely surrounded by trees. We did cut one down before we built the loft and then last year we had another cut down because it was dead and we were afraid that it might fall. The birds will learn to naviagate your yard, so I wouldn't worry about the trees. I live in Lawton, OK for 10 years. I KNOW how hot it can get.

2. Your initial set up sounds fine to me, however, at some point, when you start raising babies, you're going to need somewhere for the babies to go. You don't really want prisoner birds and flying birds in the same loft if you can avoid it.

3. As long as each section has an aviary, additional aviaries aren't necessary. I'd just go with the front aviaries and leave the interior wall whole so that you can use them for perches and/or nestboxes. 

We'll look forward to pictures. 
And, welcome to PT!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

*Lawton*

How funny, I live in Lawton also.
Are you still in Lawton?
Would love to see your loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eyespyer said:


> How funny, I live in Lawton also.
> Are you still in Lawton?
> Would love to see your loft.


No. I"m in VA now. I was in Lawton from 1988 to 1999.....I worked at Fort Sill at what was then the The Gunners Club...over in the trainee section across the tracks. I was the Asst. Manager.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

My helper

He knows how to use the hammer


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Birds waiting for new home


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

That is a nice floor plan...May I ask how you going to clean up underneath the loft? You know eventually the poops will accumulate underneath it and that might be a problem for your birds health...Your boy will be your helper feeding the birds when it's done...


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, now that I have posted a few photos.
The front of the loft faces north, with no trees, no high line wires, basicly just open area for about 200 feet, then I have a shed and a fence. SO I think that is good. I am considering cutting down two trees that are blocking some sun light to the southwest of the loft.
I am thinking of having two to four compartments in the loft about 5 feet X 6 feet. Not sure yet. One step at a time. Been very cold the last two days. I hope to get back at it tomarrow. Will add photos as I go.
Any more feedback would be great


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

As for cleaning underneath the loft, I was going to use a rake. I am going to put wire all around it with two or three doors to be able to clean.

I know this guy that puts a chicken under his loft to help with the cleaning, kinda weird if you ask me. I would think that could just make more problems. But he is happy.

That is not my boy, he is my grandson!

I sure hope he enjoys hanging with Pop pa and the birds.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> No. I"m in VA now. I was in Lawton from 1988 to 1999.....I worked at Fort Sill at what was then the The Gunners Club...over in the trainee section across the tracks. I was the Asst. Manager.


That is cool. Do you know any pigeon fanciers in my area?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

eyespyer said:


> As for cleaning underneath the loft, I was going to use a rake. I am going to put wire all around it with two or three doors to be able to clean.


I did asked that question its because I know the cleaning will be a big task once they are in your loft and I think when the water (rain) get under the loft it will be difficult for you to pick them all up, I know when I clean it's not thoroughly spotless clean just enough to get rid off the poops...I know this because I planned on putting the same grates like what you did to your loft, but the only advantage for me is, under my loft is concrete so I can wash it with power-wash and the dirt will be pushed out...I know for sure that pigeon poops don't invite roo many flies in the summer only if its wet-poops...Also I noticed every summer, I see some kind of slugs crawling underneath for some reason, what I think they eat the pigeon poop but I'm not really sure about it...How high is the clearance from the ground and the base of the loft? I'm guessing about a foot high?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> That is a nice floor plan...May I ask how you going to clean up underneath the loft?


lol I thought this was a funny response as all there was was the floor lol .. and raking under a pigeon coop isnt all that hard I do it under my flypens all the time so really dont see a problem with that wire bottomed plan as long as you dont live in a very windy drafty area


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I used to have wire floor, but the feathers fly all over the place so now I put solid wood floor. The problem with solid floor is that you need to keep on scraping unlike the screen floor where you can rake it up couple of weeks later. Wired floor is excellent for ventilation though. I am basically experimenting what I would like in the end. Thus far I hate both.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eyespyer said:


> That is cool. Do you know any pigeon fanciers in my area?


NO, sorry I don't. Back at that time, I didn't even know about pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would just add pine shavings under the floor and rake and turn them every now and again..like composting....in the summer you may have to rake it out more because of the flys.....If I were you I would of faced the loft south, you can change sides as you have'nt put any walls up yet. but then there is that fence, but from what Lovebirds said it should not be a problem.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So, the FRONT of the loft faces North? South is the direction between the loft and the fence? If that's the case, it won't matter about the trees, because the birds aren't going to get any sun from that direction any way. It's always best, if you can, to face the opening or front of the loft to the South, SW, or SE.......that way they get maximum sun all year. I know how the wind blows in OK, so the loft facing North could be a problem during the winter and especially when the North winds blow. It would blow right into the front of the loft. 
As far as the wire floor.......that's a personal preference and that's what you are using, so it's really a mute point. I would think that it WILL be difficult to rake underneath simply because there isn't much clearance.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> I used to have wire floor, but the feathers fly all over the place so now I put solid wood floor. The problem with solid floor is that you need to keep on scraping unlike the screen floor where you can rake it up couple of weeks later. Wired floor is excellent for ventilation though. I am basically experimenting what I would like in the end. *Thus far I hate both.*



*That's funny. *
Guess you gotta go with the one you hate the least.........LOL


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

RodSD said:


> I used to have wire floor, but the feathers fly all over the place so now I put solid wood floor. The problem with solid floor is that you need to keep on scraping unlike the screen floor where you can rake it up couple of weeks later. Wired floor is excellent for ventilation though. I am basically experimenting what I would like in the end. Thus far I hate both.


*RodSD*, don't they teach you in school to train birds to sweep...I'm kidding  LOL...I wish we can teach them to sweep up...

*Eyespyer*...I'm sorry if you think my comment might be too harsh, just stating what will be the factor/circumstances when you have the birds in the loft...

I'll be honest about it, scraping poops and cleaning loft mostly every flipping single day is a a challenge for every fanciers in here but we have to do it, I do it once in the PM ...The metal grates you have on the floor have a 100% advantage ONLY in the SUMMER...Cleaning or raking the poops underneath, that is a "bleep" with the small clearance you got...I suggest if you want to keep the grates on the floor, build something to catch the poops, easy access to pull it out, for example; 4' X 8' metal sheet...I know you might don't like to read what other members will comment on the flooring or poops being underneath but it's for your own benefits, also yours and your birds health...Once the poops get wet it will smell...The odor don't really smell in the winter...Let's say you scrape your loft in 2 years every single day, every minute, but after that 2 years you won't be able to do what you are doing the very 1st time...In the reality side: you can not pick-up every poops and poops don't always stay dry or don't dry-up right away...Poops are not like LEAVES you can scrape it with rake...It's easy to pick them up, when it's dry like marbles...Just to let you know, I want to kill Freddie Krueger of Elm Street before it haunts you...


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> I did asked that question its because I know the cleaning will be a big task once they are in your loft and I think when the water (rain) get under the loft it will be difficult for you to pick them all up, I know when I clean it's not thoroughly spotless clean just enough to get rid off the poops...I know this because I planned on putting the same grates like what you did to your loft, but the only advantage for me is, under my loft is concrete so I can wash it with power-wash and the dirt will be pushed out...I know for sure that pigeon poops don't invite roo many flies in the summer only if its wet-poops...Also I noticed every summer, I see some kind of slugs crawling underneath for some reason, what I think they eat the pigeon poop but I'm not really sure about it...How high is the clearance from the ground and the base of the loft? I'm guessing about a foot high?



18 in from the ground to the floor, the wood is 2 X 8 (7 1/4 in) , 11 in clearance


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> *RodSD*, don't they teach you in school to train birds to sweep...I'm kidding  LOL...I wish we can teach them to sweep up...
> 
> *Eyespyer*...I'm sorry if you think my comment might be too harsh, just stating what will be the factor/circumstances when you have the birds in the loft...
> 
> I'll be honest about it, scraping poops and cleaning loft mostly every flipping single day is a a challenge for every fanciers in here but we have to do it, I do it once in the PM ...The metal grates you have on the floor have a 100% advantage ONLY in the SUMMER...Cleaning or raking the poops underneath, that is a "bleep" with the small clearance you got...I suggest if you want to keep the grates on the floor, build something to catch the poops, easy access to pull it out, for example; 4' X 8' metal sheet...I know you might don't like to read what other members will comment on the flooring or poops being underneath but it's for your own benefits, also yours and your birds health...Once the poops get wet it will smell...The odor don't really smell in the winter...Let's say you scrape your loft in 2 years every single day, every minute, but after that 2 years you won't be able to do what you are doing the very 1st time...In the reality side: you can not pick-up every poops and poops don't always stay dry or don't dry-up right away...Poops are not like LEAVES you can scrape it with rake...It's easy to pick them up, when it's dry like marbles...Just to let you know, I want to kill Freddie Krueger of Elm Street before it haunts you...


Great comments!
I was thinking of laying something under the loft so that I can easy pull it out.
Also I was thinking if I place my perches in area that is next to my access door (to the bottom of the loft) that I would be able to get the majority of the poop without needing to always scrape the entire underneath. 
Just a thought.


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

I wish had the expanded metal floor in my loft this is my thoughts with the feed and other things falling to the ground chickens would eat hopefully the things that attract rats and mice feed The other thing is were we live in the country snake are attracted to rats and mice then enter the loft and eggs babys and adults become meals for them so getting as much feed cleaned up is important.That is why we feed only what they can clean up in 20 minutes .Another thing is the west side needs shade or some type of protection late in the afternoon when it starts to set .At least have some place were the birds can get out the sun. I put up shade cloth on the west end of my loft it serves as a young bird section and gets direct sun and is extremely hot during the summer and early fall here in east Texas .


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Eyespyer - Your loft looks like it's off to a great start! As for the poop thing, there are many ways to go about cleaning poop. I'm sure you'll find the best way and the most convenient way that suite your needs. Good luck and keep us posted on the progress! Great pictures!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

eyespyer said:


> Great comments!
> I was thinking of laying something under the loft so that I can easy pull it out.
> Also I was thinking if I place my perches in area that is next to my access door (to the bottom of the loft) that I would be able to get the majority of the poop without needing to always scrape the entire underneath.
> Just a thought.


Okay...As we all know, that they mostly poop where they roost...I'm sure you will come up with something that will make your life easier when it comes to cleaning up...You got to watch your back bending down most of the time cleaning, it's not good for aging  back you know...I only suggest those things so you don't get a hard-time when it comes down to sanitizing the whole loft...I'm not sure if you have seen my loft in my YouTube videos but pretty much the back part and the front part of my larger section where they all enter is open (galvanized screen) for ventilations and I still get some dirt and other stuff underneath...Like I said on my other post, the only advantage for me during the summer is I can power-wash all/any of the dirt that's sitting there the whole winter...I can see that underneath your loft is grass or supposed to be lawn right?, that is what I'm addressing to you, so it'll be easy for you to do the job...


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Okay...As we all know, that they mostly poop where they roost...I'm sure you will come up with something that will make your life easier when it comes to cleaning up...You got to watch your back bending down most of the time cleaning, it's not good for aging  back you know...I only suggest those things so you don't get a hard-time when it comes down to sanitizing the whole loft...I'm not sure if you have seen my loft in my YouTube videos but pretty much the back part and the front part of my larger section where they all enter is open (galvanized screen) for ventilations and I still get some dirt and other stuff underneath...Like I said on my other post, the only advantage for me during the summer is I can power-wash all/any of the dirt that's sitting there the whole winter...I can see that underneath your loft is grass or supposed to be lawn right?, that is what I'm addressing to you, so it'll be easy for you to do the job...


Can you give me a link for the youtube videos


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Go to his link in his signiture. and it will take you to his profile, from there you can go to the videos he has made.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Just continue building the thing. Why are we already discussing crap (poop) before we see some beautiful loft in the making? We all clean poop one way or another. Some do it elegantly with style, but for the most rest of us, we just "do it." As Nike commercial say, "Just do it!"

Pegasus, Some of my birds learn to clean by dragging their tails, but they don't want to get paid. They want a hen instead! I ain't no pimp!


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

Where do you buy wire flooring like that....? is it expensive?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

shay_v said:


> Where do you buy wire flooring like that....? is it expensive?


I got my expanded flooring from http://www.albrightsteel.com/
They have a local store in my area.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

shay_v said:


> Where do you buy wire flooring like that....? is it expensive?


I paid $64.00 for a sheet of 5'X8'

They had I think it was $50.00 for a sheet of 4'X8'

at http://www.albrightsteel.com/ they have a local store in my area


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Pegasus, Some of my birds learn to clean by dragging their tails, but they don't want to get paid. They want a hen instead! I ain't no pimp!


No comment on this one...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> I paid $64.00 for a sheet of 5'X8'
> 
> They had I think it was $50.00 for a sheet of 4'X8'
> 
> at http://www.albrightsteel.com/ they have a local store in my area


That's really expensive material right there....I'm sure your pigeons will love it!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> That's really expensive material right there....I'm sure your pigeons will love it!


Ya so far that is the most I have spent for the loft.

We will see, got lots more to do.

If it all works out I will be working on it tomorrow. 

I will post picture when I am done tomorrow, that is if I get any further.

Thanks for all the input, great stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> Ya so far that is the most I have spent for the loft.
> 
> We will see, got lots more to do.
> 
> ...


Awesome!...Can't wait to see more progress!....I'm planning to build myself a loft in a couple of weeks and having threads like this one to go through and get ideas is a lot of help. 

Keep the pictures coming...


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

eyespyer said:


> Ya so far that is the most I have spent for the loft.
> We will see, got lots more to do.
> If it all works out I will be working on it tomorrow.
> I will post picture when I am done tomorrow, that is if I get any further.
> Thanks for all the input, great stuff, keep it coming.


I want to know what you'll do or made for the poop catcher for underneath the loft? I want to see some new ideas of another mans work...No rush to do what is my request but just being so curious how you will do the poop catcher...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I say roll with your wire floor many people have them and if you have problems later you could always just put down a solid floor then


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I say roll with your wire floor many people have them and if you have problems later you could always just put down a solid floor then


Several lofts that I have seen in my area use the exspanded metal flooring 

Check out Continental breeding station - all his floors are metal, with the exception of his outdoor aviaries 

this is the link to his photos.
http://www.cbspigeon.com/VTCBS/index.html

Got several ideas from this loft. Not sure how I am going to do it all. But I will try to use some of his ideas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been thru that site many times and I do agree its nice ..I have no problem with the open floor plan myself long as nothing can reach up thru the bottom and get to the birds if they were to ever sleep on the floor at night . I also think that winters would be very drafty with them as blizzard conditions in the north would make it very harsh .Other then that I like the fact that they dont have to walk thru poop and the less scaping factor is nice


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> Several lofts that I have seen in my area use the exspanded metal flooring
> 
> Check out Continental breeding station - all his floors are metal, with the exception of his outdoor aviaries
> 
> ...


I've never seen a production line of birds like that before. Those guys at CBS are really serious about selling pigeons. I wonder how they keep track of so many birds and what kind of attention do their birds really get? It would be a treat to be able to go there and take a tour of the place. Has anyone been?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I've never seen a production line of birds like that before. Those guys at CBS are really serious about selling pigeons. I wonder how they keep track of so many birds and what kind of attention do their birds really get? It would be a treat to be able to go there and take a tour of the place. Has anyone been?


CBS is bigtime...........they have employees to take care of the birds. It wouldn't be so very hard to keep track of things, if you have a system in place and I'm sure he does. As far as attention....if you mean water, feed, meds, etc....I'm sure they get the best of care. If you mean, going in and playing with the babies and patting them on the head and kissing them on the head and REALLY paying any attention to them........I would suspect that almost non-existent. But, to each his own is what I say. The man's got more money than I'll see in my lifetime, but I ain't starving and we pay our bills and I STILL get to "enjoy" my birds. Far as I'm concerned, I've got the best of both worlds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> CBS is bigtime...........they have employees to take care of the birds. It wouldn't be so very hard to keep track of things, if you have a system in place and I'm sure he does. As far as attention....if you mean water, feed, meds, etc....I'm sure they get the best of care. If you mean, going in and playing with the babies and patting them on the head and kissing them on the head and REALLY paying any attention to them........I would suspect that almost non-existent. But, to each his own is what I say. The man's got more money than I'll see in my lifetime, but I ain't starving and we pay our bills and I STILL get to "enjoy" my birds. Far as I'm concerned, I've got the best of both worlds.


Well put Renee! 

And to have a business like that they must be doing something right. I could spend a whole week going through and handling there birds.....if they'll let me! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree for as many pens and lofts plus pigeons as they have they look very well kept and planned out too


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I was lucky enough o get a tour of CBS, they are about 70 miles north of me. I was very surprised. A pigeon fancier in Lawton and I went to a pigeon show south east of Oklahoma city, after the show he asked me if I wanted to see a big loft. I said well is it out of the way, It had already been a long day. He said yes its on the way home. It was out of the way a bit but was will worth it. I had no idea what I was in for. When we got to the side and saw his big house, I thought to myself “ he must be doing something right”. We walked up to the front of the main loft, and it looked big, but that was only the beginning. The thing is a U shaped building with aviaries through the middle of the U shaped building. He also had a lot more open lofts in the back of the building. I was literally lost in a maze of lofts and birds. The guy that went with me was looking at birds and I was looking at the lofts for ideas. The guy with me could not buy a bird for under $125.00 that was the cheapest.

It was worth seeing; I would like to see it again.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Work I got done today, not as much as I wanted but here is a few pictures.



















This one is from the back side...










Thanks for looking...


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

You're doing good Mr.Carpenter...Can't wait to see the finishing touch...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lookin' good! I don't envy you, that's for sure...........


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

STOP: I think you are really proceeding too fast. You should come to my house and practice building this loft. This way you could ensure you really know what your doing. I would hate to see you make any mistakes on this loft... You could practice here... 

You really need to seriously consider this. Think about it, if you make a mistake, you run the risk of your wife, or neighbors, finding fault with your construction methods. All the more reason to hone them here!


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice..... but those 4x4 you put under as post gonna be a problem in the long run..... why dont you used those 8x16 hollow blocks before it gets heavy and their very hard to sank in... not like those 4x4 treated wood that they would go deep when the soil is wet and then you have uneven loft.... just a thought


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

this migth be helpfull http://www3.telus.net/npaw/bcloft1.html.....


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice observation! Definitely could have concrete pier, hollow blocks, etc.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

bloodlines_365 said:


> nice..... but those 4x4 you put under as post gonna be a problem in the long run..... why dont you used those 8x16 hollow blocks before it gets heavy and their very hard to sank in... not like those 4x4 treated wood that they would go deep when the soil is wet and then you have uneven loft.... just a thought


I have a very large loft on very high (7 feet in some places) 4X4 posts. So far I have not seen any sagging. Of course by saying that I have probably just jinxed myself! 

Dan


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Eyespyer, the construction is look good! Keep up the good work and keep postin update pictures!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

UncleBuck said:


> STOP: I think you are really proceeding too fast. You should come to my house and practice building this loft. This way you could ensure you really know what your doing. I would hate to see you make any mistakes on this loft... You could practice here...
> 
> You really need to seriously consider this. Think about it, if you make a mistake, you run the risk of your wife, or neighbors, finding fault with your construction methods. All the more reason to hone them here!


Thanks, but I have enough work, many more projects than this one.
I am a terrible with construction. I many flaws that are eating me up.
The 4x4 should hold up, I know you see grass underneath but I also have some gravel under it too. I am still thinking of adding some concrete blocks to go under it. I would need a jack to add it now, LOL...

I got a little more done yesterday, will post pictures tonight or tomorrow. 
Thanks for looking. Keep the replies coming, great stuff.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

bloodlines_365 said:


> this migth be helpfull http://www3.telus.net/npaw/bcloft1.html.....


Great post, I'm sure this will help.
I want to find some sliding doors like this loft has. 

Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bloodlines_365 said:


> nice..... but those 4x4 you put under as post gonna be a problem in the long run..... why dont you used those 8x16 hollow blocks before it gets heavy and their very hard to sank in... not like those 4x4 treated wood that they would go deep when the soil is wet and then you have uneven loft.... just a thought



My lofts are on 4x4's also and have been for 7 years. We haven't had any problems.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> My lofts are on 4x4's also and have been for 7 years. We haven't had any problems.


hey,hey...... maybe yours has those concrete pilars underneth...or maybe the grounds are hard enough to sustain those wiegth but the one i seen from his loft the grounds are soft specially with grass growing and when it sanked in you cant open those doorseek:) cause one side is even and other is uneven... and very hard to fix because of the weigth.... just a tough....


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> Great post, I'm sure this will help.
> I want to find some sliding doors like this loft has.
> 
> Thanks


you know what i love about that loft the painted flag on the roof....


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

One thing I have seen is putting bantum chickens underneath open floored lofts. They clean it all up, poop and all. I have seen a few people that do this. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

bloodlines_365 said:


> this migth be helpfull http://www3.telus.net/npaw/bcloft1.html.....


I would love to see some paint on this loft. Great design, just needs paint.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

More ...



















More to come ....


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, would you look at that , its coming along now...Why are you making us wait, go out there  and finish the loft already(kidding), we are all waiting for the entire build...Just take your time, patience makes it perfect...What is that piece of wood on the front...Any purpose for the inside? I think that's the door right?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Well, would you look at that , its coming along now...Why are you making us wait, go out there  and finish the loft already(kidding), we are all waiting for the entire build...Just take your time, patience makes it perfect...What is that piece of wood on the front...Any purpose for the inside? I think that's the door right?


Yes just got the door, need to do a little more work before I can hang the door.
Ya it is coming along. I plan on working on it over the next three days, Wish me luck. They are saying that the weather is going to be bad.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I suggest if you have a larger tarp to put on top of the unfinished loft even bad weather as long it's not hail that is coming down you will be okay inside the tarp...Do you work alone? I'm sure the frame for the roof will be your next task...I see that you have the concrete blocks in the back to put underneath the loft, I think it's better for you to put them (blocks) now while the loft don't have the roof yet...You gonna need 2 crocodile jack on that to lift both side at the same time...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it sure is looking good. I can hardly wait to see it completed. Bet you can't wait for that either!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Well it sure is looking good. I can hardly wait to see it completed. Bet you can't wait for that either!


Ya, I can't hardly wait. The birds need a new home.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll say enjoy the process of building that loft as well. There is some thing fun in building such a project. We, of course, can't wait for the finished product because we enjoy looking at some people's loft. In fact, I enjoy looking at other lofts and see if I can get any new idea that I can use at my own loft. I enjoy people's creativity and inventiveness.

What is funny is that after I finished my loft, I ended wishing I did this or that. LOL!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like your loft, wish it was at my place.....looks good.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I'll say enjoy the process of building that loft as well. There is some thing fun in building such a project. We, of course, can't wait for the finished product because we enjoy looking at some people's loft. In fact, I enjoy looking at other lofts and see if I can get any new idea that I can use at my own loft. I enjoy people's creativity and inventiveness.
> 
> What is funny is that after I finished my loft, I ended wishing I did this or that. LOL!


Thanks for the input. I agree, I really enjoy working on projects. My wife has several for me to do. LOL I have a long way to go. I only got the floor and some walls done. I plan on adding two more walls inside, this will help with the structure, making it stronger. The roof, fly pin in the front. 

So this thread is going to get a little longer.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't let this thread to stop now, you keep on posting some new progress /pics and I bet you this might be one of the longest in Loft Designs Threads...

By the way anything new with the project....Pics, any new pics huh? huh? huh? ...


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry no new pic's today, I did get some more lumber today.
I will be working on it tomorrow.

I will ad when more is done.

If you have nothing better to do look at my other pics.

http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee240/eyespyer/


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

More frame work done...




















I was going to keep working today, but got to leave town. My brother's kid got electrocuted and is in bad shape. So I am going to Dallas to see him.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks phenomenon to me, Lee...Planning makes it perfect and slowly but surely...

I hope he is okay...Little by little, you got plenty of time to finish that before spring...As long as you don't any bad weather there you will be able to get it done before summer...I know those birds can't wait for you to get at least one section done...


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Looks phenomenon to me, Lee...Planning makes it perfect and slowly but surely...
> 
> I hope he is okay...Little by little, you got plenty of time to finish that before spring...As long as you don't any bad weather there you will be able to get it done before summer...I know those birds can't wait for you to get at least one section done...


It will be housing birds very soon. I am not waiting till summer.

Only need to put up the roof and the aviaries and the birds can move in. I will probably slap some paint on it also.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Only two sections? In my fantasy world, I would go for 3 sections. One for young ones, breeders and perhaps a section where I can use to separate the breeders.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Three sections would be best , a cock section , hen section and youngbirds , even then if you dont rotate your birds you will get filled up fast .


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Only two sections? In my fantasy world, I would go for 3 sections. One for young ones, breeders and perhaps a section where I can use to separate the breeders.


Once I get things going, I plan to build a 2nd smaller loft just for young birds.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

More done today


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Coming along very nicely! What are your plans for this loft?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That really is coming along. Looks great!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am beginning to feel envious. LOL!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

The build is looking nice! Can't wait to see the finished loft!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Coming along very nicely! What are your plans for this loft?


This will mainly be a breeders loft.

One side will have race pigeons, and the other will have white race pigeons.

That is the current plan.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> The build is looking nice! Can't wait to see the finished loft!


You can't wait.
I can't wait....


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Magnificent work Lee...You got to remember those birds that's been locked up in a small cages is cussing already ...If you only can hear them saying your name and want you to get it done already...

How's your visit to Dallas? Is your nephew okay? You got to be careful when wiring your loft...Electrical is easy just take precautions doing it...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> You can't wait.
> I can't wait....


Dude, I know the feeling! I'm stuck waiting for this rain to be over with so I can continue with building my loft!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

The weather man said that we are going to get rain and or freezing rain next week. So I slapped on some paint.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks really good. That's the way I paint too. Just slap it on.....LOL


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Well now put the roofs already Lee...

That is what we are waiting for, new pics ...Once the roof is done you can work a lot more and not to worry about the rain...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

its looking great ,your almost there


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

And then we'll all want to see pictures of the nest boxes and perches, then the birds enjoying their new home, then the first eggs, and the first babies. This could just go on and on. We love pictures here. LOL. Come on and get that roof on!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> And then we'll all want to see pictures of the nest boxes and perches, then the birds enjoying their new home, then the first eggs, and the first babies. This could just go on and on. We love pictures here. LOL. Come on and get that roof on!


I will keep it up, Got snow and ICE on the ground right now.
Be back in the 60s by Saturday.

Ya Ya I know - us southern folk can't handle the cold.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

eyespyer said:


> Ya Ya I know - us southern folk can't handle the cold.


You will get through it Lee...You started a thread that we love to see the outcome ...Don't make us waiting that long...We love to see the happy ending...


----------



## Squeeker (Jan 6, 2009)

Lee .... I have been looking at your loft plans and thinking about the problem of cleaning up the droppings under the loft. This is just an idea of what you might want to consider. Could you attach running boards (perhaps 1x2 furring strips, 2x2's or 2x4's) to the 4x4 posts to serve as runners or slides for a piece of plywood, light metal or other material to slide under your loft to catch the droppings? You could build a simple handle with a rope attached to pull out the sheet with the droppings then slide the cleaned sheet back on the runners for the next cleaning. Eight feet would make for a pretty long and cumbersome catch board so perhaps you could cut a 4x8 sheet in half and remove one from the front for cleaning and the other to the back for the same purpose. Just an idea!..Could it work???

I really like the loft you have done a great job on it and I know the birds will love it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> Lee .... I have been looking at your loft plans and thinking about the problem of cleaning up the droppings under the loft. This is just an idea of what you might want to consider. Could you attach running boards (perhaps 1x2 furring strips, 2x2's or 2x4's) to the 4x4 posts to serve as runners or slides for a piece of plywood, light metal or other material to slide under your loft to catch the droppings? You could build a simple handle with a rope attached to pull out the sheet with the droppings then slide the cleaned sheet back on the runners for the next cleaning. Eight feet would make for a pretty long and cumbersome catch board so perhaps you could cut a 4x8 sheet in half and remove one from the front for cleaning and the other to the back for the same purpose. Just an idea!..Could it work???
> 
> I really like the loft you have done a great job on it and I know the birds will love it.



Hi Squeeker. Actually, that would work. I had someone suggest the same thing, to go under my aviary, only instead of having it move on runners, it would be on wheels, and have a handle or rope to pull it out from under the aviary. Good idea. And splitting it in half, front and back is a good idea also.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> Lee .... I have been looking at your loft plans and thinking about the problem of cleaning up the droppings under the loft. This is just an idea of what you might want to consider. Could you attach running boards (perhaps 1x2 furring strips, 2x2's or 2x4's) to the 4x4 posts to serve as runners or slides for a piece of plywood, light metal or other material to slide under your loft to catch the droppings? You could build a simple handle with a rope attached to pull out the sheet with the droppings then slide the cleaned sheet back on the runners for the next cleaning. Eight feet would make for a pretty long and cumbersome catch board so perhaps you could cut a 4x8 sheet in half and remove one from the front for cleaning and the other to the back for the same purpose. Just an idea!..Could it work???
> 
> I really like the loft you have done a great job on it and I know the birds will love it.


Yes, I was thinking the same thing. I think I will use the same metal that I am going to use for the roof. Should work just fine. I am going to put perches over that area, and should catch most dropping with that. Pull it out wash off with water and slide it back in. Thanks for the post!!!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been looking at different traps, some just drop in, some have barbs and others are just a hole.
I do not just want a hole.

What do you suggest is the best and why? 

Please tell me why? Pros and cons... Thanks


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Got the roof and door on.

I hope to have some wire installed before the weekend is over.










clear roof for more light


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eyespyer said:


> I have been looking at different traps, some just drop in, some have barbs and others are just a hole.
> I do not just want a hole.
> 
> What do you suggest is the best and why?
> ...


I think most of us agree that the drop trap is the best. No bobs for the birds to be scared of. I used bobs up until last year and we put in a drop trap. SOOO much better.......easy to trap train the birds....they just walk through a drop into the loft. No hesitation at all. Don't know why we didn't do it sooner.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The loft looks REALLY good.......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, it does look great. You're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

*Nest boxes*

Nest boxes

Installing with the help from my son










More pic's


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

When I have time I will install three more along the bottom.

Now I got to install nest box for my chickens

Will post more when I get more done.

Enjoy

All comments welcome


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! You're doing a great job! They must get great air circulation with that floor. If they throw food though, it'll go through that floor. Won't that attract rodents? Love the skylight.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eyespyer said:


> When I have time I will install three more along the bottom.
> 
> Now I got to install nest box for my chickens
> 
> ...


Your loft looks great. Personally, I wouldn't put any more boxes at the bottom. Too close to the floor and I've found, two different times, when I had nest boxes REAL close to the floor, one of the birds, usually the cocks, will take the whole floor and will spend the biggest part of it's day chasing everyone else up off the floor.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

The bottom nest box is 3 feet from the floor.
If I added another row, that would make the bottom nest boxes about 2 feet from the floor. Would that still be too low?

I could put the nest boxes in another area, just thinking???

I assume the higher the better.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*GREAT Work Lee...*

Big applause to you​
Those are the work of a handy man, real carpentry expert...You did a great JOB...Lee, when can you start to do mine this coming summer ...Those nestboxes are work of a craftsman...You really put your time to do this loft and the add-ons in it...I know darn well that those birds are really happy...I've been waiting to see the finishing touch and SURE IT IS WORTH IT...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you make the box fronts yourself? They look great.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I am envious, my birds have started wearing bib overalls in protest for the hillbilly huts they live in. Dave


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Did you make the box fronts yourself? They look great.


No, I ordered the nest fronts from Foy's they only cost $10 each before shipping. A friend and I ordered 24 fronts, I still have three more to install. I thought that that would be much easier to do. It seemed to work out pretty good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> No, I ordered the nest fronts from Foy's they only cost $10 each before shipping. A friend and I ordered 24 fronts, I still have three more to install. I thought that that would be much easier to do. It seemed to work out pretty good.


Well they look beautiful. At that price, it makes more sense to buy them than to make them. You really have done an great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

your loft looks great inside an out ,now its time to enjoy your birds and get down to business


----------



## DayWalker (Feb 10, 2009)

*Happy Birds*

Yes, the birds seem real happy in there. Although I hate to say it, but my one capuchin that is in there with those racers has picked up some bad habits - - isn't as docile as he was.  I think Lee's birds are a bad influence on mine!! LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eyespyer said:


> The bottom nest box is 3 feet from the floor.
> If I added another row, that would make the bottom nest boxes about 2 feet from the floor. *Would that still be too low?*
> 
> I could put the nest boxes in another area, just thinking???
> ...


*I think so*


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry I have not been watching your progress until now. Beautiful loft. Note on the wire floor. Mine was 15" off the ground and I could not rake in the middle so using bricks, blocks and a floor jack I raised my 6' X 12' loft 8" or one block height. Raking got easier.
Note on nest boxes, If you got to drop on your knees to get to the bottom nestbox then it is too low. Your wire floor will make that get old quickly. Also make sure your ceiling is not higher then you can reach and any place your birds can go you need to be able to reach it also for catching them. Now as for your loft and building, I'm jealous, I made the usual mistake. I made mine too small and now want it bigger. I think you have done a great job and it was very smart getting help from this site.


----------

